# Browning 20 gauge



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Went to buy a grill this past weekend for camping and got to talking to the guy I was buying it from and ended up talking guns. Said he had a 20 gauge that he didn’t want. Needless to say I picked up my new Browning BPS special field 20 gauge 22" barrel with all the choke tubes as well last night. Got a great deal. Got it for the price of what a Mossberg Maverick sells for new. Also he game me several boxes of high brass and some buckshot! I’m excited haven’t had a good deal in a while.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice, I like the English stock.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Heck of a shot gun right there. Congrats.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'm jealous. That's a cool little shotgun. That would look good riding around in my ATV gun rack!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

SWEET gun nice deal


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

shot1buck said:


> Went to buy a grill this past weekend for camping and got to talking to the guy I was buying it from and ended up talking guns. Said he had a 20 gauge that he didn’t want. Needless to say I picked up my new Browning BPS special field 20 gauge 22" barrel with all the choke tubes as well last night. Got a great deal. Got it for the price of what a Mossberg Maverick sells for new. Also he game me several boxes of high brass and some buckshot! I’m excited haven’t had a good deal in a while.


the Japanese did an outstanding job on the repops of Winchester mod12 and mod50s...the bps pump gun's are in my opinion way underrated...bought mod 12s in grade 1 and a grade 5 , both 20s , fixed full chokes in 1987...both are damn near to pretty to hunt with; damn near...quality and workmanship are outstanding equal to ( I'm gonna say it ) anything Winchester put in the rack...excluding custom shop guns...and yes I have 2 Winchester mod 12s built in 57..a 16 guage, and another 20 field grade...I'd say ,without personally seeing/ handling your recent purchase, you did good...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My SIL hunts with BPS 20guage. She does well with it and has 3 trophy class bucks to show for it. I had a 3.5” Mag for awhile, it was nasty and I didn’t keep it long. The 10g isn’t as bad. Those are the only 3 I have shot. I hunt with Brn A5s mostly or Win 12. My turkey gun is a 97 Win with custom choke made by me. They almost roll out single file.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have an A5 that I bought for $150 but it needs some parts and some love I just haven’t gotten the time to mess with it yet


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> I have an A5 that I bought for $150 but it needs some parts and some love I just haven’t gotten the time to mess with it yet


Post picture of A5. I got some parts and a clunker.


----------

